# How long does your country take to issue a police clearance



## Jason1 (Jun 23, 2009)

How long does your country take to issue a police clearance certificate?

In South Africa they said it would take 8 weeks which I think is pathetic.

I have been allocated a case officer and now I must wait 8 weeks before I can supply DIAC with a certificate. This is if I am lucky because our government has been known to loose documents and applications. It took me 8 months to get a birth certificate for my daughter where it should have taken 6-8 weeks.

The joy's of living in Africa. I cannot wait to get out of this 3rd world country.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Jason, we took 6 months to get our marriage registered ..

anyway, just inform teh CO that you have applied for it, i am sure u have an acknowledgment slip.. just scan it and send that as well. Doesnt paying extra to get it done work there or maybe some agent who can get the work done faster?


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

oh thats not good I was going to say 2 weeks it took me I'm from UK. Hope you get it soon.


----------



## twinkle-toes (Mar 29, 2008)

in singapore, it takes 2 weeks. 

i was told that by the police here that i have to wait for a prompt from the aussie side before i can get a police clearance. but i never did get any. 

will there be implications if i don't get clearance? sorry for highjacking this thread.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

A US FBI "rap sheet" (closest thing we have to a national police clearance) takes 3 - 4 weeks, plus, you have to get fingerprinted on their form (which they won't mail out - you either have to pick one up at an FBI office or find someone who has the forms).

The clearance document costs $18 plus, if you have the fingerprinting done at a US consulate, there is a charge of about $35-40 for that.

In France, a cassier judiciaire is free of charge, available on request, and takes a week or two to get.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## anishjohn (Apr 3, 2009)

twinkle-toes said:


> in singapore, it takes 2 weeks.
> 
> i was told that by the police here that i have to wait for a prompt from the aussie side before i can get a police clearance. but i never did get any.
> 
> will there be implications if i don't get clearance? sorry for highjacking this thread.



Once u get letter from CO requesting Spore PCC, take print out and submit to get Spore PCC or CNCC


----------



## ae6 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thats annoying alright. I am in Ireland and it took two weeks. I was quite surprised as I heard that it can take ages and I had applied for it in May. I then started worrying that it would expire before I got a case officer!!! With this process if I'm not worrying about something then I'm not happy


----------



## flashpan (Jul 10, 2009)

*United Kingdom Police Clearance Certificate*

I paid a lot more through a company Gio Police Certificates (giolegal.co.uk) and I paid a premium of £105.75 but I needed it quickly in 48 hours. They were very helpful.

If I didnt need it so early I would have got it in 10(£58.75) or 40 Days (£45.75) - far too long for the money!!!! 

I think the 10 days is better considering what I have read here. But i might save £10 and do it myself next time.


----------



## dr_hazouma (Jun 16, 2009)

in egypt it takes 3 days and costs about 10 pounds
yep
i found something better in egypt


----------



## twinkle-toes (Mar 29, 2008)

anishjohn said:


> Once u get letter from CO requesting Spore PCC, take print out and submit to get Spore PCC or CNCC


i didn't get that. am i supposed to receive it before or after my visa approval? or am i not required, or maybe my CO forgot? eek!


----------



## anishjohn (Apr 3, 2009)

twinkle-toes said:


> i didn't get that. am i supposed to receive it before or after my visa approval? or am i not required, or maybe my CO forgot? eek!


u r supposed to submit pcc from spore to DIAC b4 visa approval if u r living in spore. have u already got ur visa?


----------



## Amr (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok If you are in Cairo you will get it within 2 days for 6pounds(approx.1$)

Police is the most modern organization in Egypt


----------



## twinkle-toes (Mar 29, 2008)

anishjohn said:


> u r supposed to submit pcc from spore to DIAC b4 visa approval if u r living in spore. have u already got ur visa?


yup! that's the thing. i asked my pcc and they said wait for aussie side. *shrugs*


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Twinkle-toes:

I think I'm getting what you're trying at.

You want to get your PCC to AU DIAC now so your application moves smoothly. But I believe the S'pore PCC agency wants the request from AU DIAC before they proceed to process one. That request is probably in the form of an e-mail from your CO to you requesting a PCC, so until you get that I don't think S'pore PCC agency will move



twinkle-toes said:


> yup! that's the thing. i asked my pcc and they said wait for aussie side. *shrugs*


----------



## twinkle-toes (Mar 29, 2008)

amaslam said:


> Hi Twinkle-toes:
> 
> I think I'm getting what you're trying at.
> 
> You want to get your PCC to AU DIAC now so your application moves smoothly. But I believe the S'pore PCC agency wants the request from AU DIAC before they proceed to process one. That request is probably in the form of an e-mail from your CO to you requesting a PCC, so until you get that I don't think S'pore PCC agency will move


So should I ask my CO to send a request email or something so I can get it done?

*phew* so glad this thread came about. wouldn't wanna get stuck closer to my departure date.. eek!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, an e-mail from your CO should be sufficient. You can print that out and take it to S'pore PCC agency. Then the wheels of bureaucracy will creak to a start for your benefit. 



twinkle-toes said:


> So should I ask my CO to send a request email or something so I can get it done?
> 
> *phew* so glad this thread came about. wouldn't wanna get stuck closer to my departure date.. eek!


----------



## twinkle-toes (Mar 29, 2008)

excellent! i'm so glad that this forum exists! i will be super clueless without it.

thanks everyone!! *huggies*


----------



## jacbaye (Jul 13, 2009)

Took 6 weeks for me in the UK - all that for a bit of paper saying "Nothing on Record"


----------



## SJM (Jul 16, 2009)

Try the services of the company called DKP Investigations cc. They are based in SA but have branches in UK and NZ for expat SA who need their PCC done.


----------



## twinkle-toes (Mar 29, 2008)

just a quick update: my CO finally replied after a week. she says there's no need for me to do the clearance since I've already been granted the visa. 

hmm...


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi twinkle-toes,
even i have a visa 457 australian visa(about to expire)...so in my case also there would be an exemption from PCC check:clap2::clap2:...??



twinkle-toes said:


> just a quick update: my CO finally replied after a week. she says there's no need for me to do the clearance since I've already been granted the visa.
> 
> hmm...


----------



## twinkle-toes (Mar 29, 2008)

i really can't answer that. 

as with every application (presumably), there should be a police clearance necessary in order to have your application processed. 

in my case, i went through the process, granted the visa THEN realized that I wasn't asked to do the clearance. a recent check with my CO says it's not necessary anymore since she's granted me the visa. *shrugs*


----------



## Jason1 (Jun 23, 2009)

After lots of nagging at my local police station I got my police clearance after 6 weeks


----------



## aymanabdraboo (Jun 16, 2009)

Dear all people from the first world ,

Just in Egypt Police Clearance may take around 2 to 3 days only , Wellcome in to the therd world , honestly it is vey helpfull country .

Good Lock for all of you


----------



## nihariku (May 24, 2009)

*Pcc*

Hi Jason1
I have completed everything but the PCC in my visa process
We have applied for the PCC on May 1st week, and received only one they are yet to send my hubby's clearance.The Police said that they will post both together but they have not
I don't know what to do.I am given 70 days to complete documentation and time is running out
PCC issuing office says it will come in the post but we gave only one envelope to send both certificates upon their request
I have written and call daily but nothing yet:confused2:
It is really killing me.Thought the meds were going to be horrible this is worse
hope things work out for you 
and for me too
NK


----------



## nihariku (May 24, 2009)

Jason1
yeah you got it!
Sorry did not read pg 3 bfore I replied
congrats on obtaining PCC
NK:clap2:


----------



## nihariku (May 24, 2009)

nihariku said:


> Hi Jason1
> I have completed everything but the PCC in my visa process
> We have applied for the PCC on May 1st week, and received only one they are yet to send my hubby's clearance.The Police said that they will post both together but they have not
> I don't know what to do.I am given 70 days to complete documentation and time is running out
> ...


Finally got it and sent on4/8/2009
now to waiting
NK


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

bhanoo: Red Tape: Getting a police clearance certificate

I found this really neat post on getting PCC done in India Bangalore. Should be the approximately the same across the country. I hope this is helpful to others who are looking for the same information

And of course there are so many people to help and advise on this forum.


----------



## Krush (Aug 22, 2010)

Jason1 said:


> How long does your country take to issue a police clearance certificate?
> 
> Hi Jason,
> I'm an Aussie living inSouth Africa and waiting for my mans Police Clearance to finalise our partner visa.
> ...


----------



## Jason1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Krush said:


> Jason1 said:
> 
> 
> > How long does your country take to issue a police clearance certificate?
> ...


----------

